# shipping personal items from US to italy



## gresu

I am moving to Italy and have many family things including photo albums that I want to have with me. I found on the USPS website items that are prohibited of being mailed to Italy, the first items on the list was "Albums of any kind (of photographs, postcards, postage stamps, etc.)."
Have any of you shipping your family photos or have just left them in the US? Do you have any ideas what I can do, and do you know why there might be this restriction?


----------



## tftjr

Hi Gresu,
My wife and I sent over all of our photo albums. We keep about 95% on our computers but we had a wedding album and a few others. We didn't send them via USPS but sent them with a professional shipping company in Charleston, SC. They arrived without any issues.

However, we have had many issues with the Italian postal service. My parents have sent presents for birthdays or Xmas and they've been stopped by the 'Dogana' for various reasons that we don't understand. We've had to pay taxes on the packages when they arrive even though my parents had paid full shipping fees. So, essentially, be carful sending packages from the US.


----------

